# Supprimer table des matières ibooks author



## s.lieutier (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je veux supprimer la table des matières sous Ibooks Author, au moins dans sa version présentant chaque section sous la forme d'une image en taille réduite de la première page de la section. 

J'ai regardé plusieurs ibooks qui n'avaient pas ce type de table des matières, donc je suppose que c'est tout à fait possible.

Merci de vos réponses (j'ai consulté le support Apple et le guide PDF de Ibooks Author, sans trouver de solutions)


----------



## yoav (8 Juin 2016)

UP!

Si quelqu'un connaît la réponse... il est le bienvenue !!!!


----------



## Larme (9 Juin 2016)

Pour la supprimer, il faut apparemment faire tout en une section, et mettre en titre/label de la section un truc vide:
https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3482 (Cmd+F sur "TOC", pour Table of Contents) et le lien qui te donnera peut-être des trucs pour la customisation de cette dernière.


----------

